# E-Mail Adresse vor Spam schützen



## deluxeondecks (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ja schon viel gelesen wie man seine E-Mail Adresse am besten vor Spam schützt. Mit CSS die Adresse in umgekehrter Reihenfolge angeben und formatieren, Span´s zwischen drin und mit CSS unsichtbar machen , Darstellung als Grafik und Darstellung als Unicode zum Beispiel.

Doch welche Methode ist am Besten? Bringt es überhaupt was die Adresse als Unicode darzustellen, da jeder Buchstabe ja einem Unicode zugeordnet ist, kann auch so die Adresse ausgelesen werden. Richtig? 

Bei einer Grafik kann die Adresse wieder nicht kopiert werden.

Ob Span´s zwischen drin hilfreich sind kann ich nicht einschätzen. Was meint ihr?

Wie wird es denn bei professionellen Webauftritten gemacht, bsp. von Fußballvereinen, Autoherstellern etc.?


----------



## CPoly (1. Mai 2011)

deluxeondecks hat gesagt.:


> Wie wird es denn bei professionellen Webauftritten gemacht, bsp. von Fußballvereinen, Autoherstellern etc.?



Guck doch einfach nach?

http://www.bmw.de/de/de/general/imprint/legal_disclaimer.html
-> keine Maßnahme

http://www.opel.de/tools/impressum.html
-> keine Maßnahme aber auch kein Link mit mailto:, wieso? Ist für die Benutzer natürlich nervig.

http://www.fck.de/de/impressum.html
-> @ durch (at) ersetzt und href mit html entities  (für wie blöd halten die Leute denn die Entwickler der Spambots?)

http://www.trivago.de/static.php?&sid=32
-> Eine Grafik


Also ich bin Fan der Standardvariante. Also einfach ein Link mit mailto und alles im Klartext. Damit schließt man schon mal niemanden aus (geht mal auf http://www.trivago.de/ und klickt unten auf Impressum während Ihr JavaScript ausgeschaltet habt. Da passiert NICHTS. Glückwunsch...). Ich würde ja sagen, man könnte auf E-Mail Adresse verzichten und nur ein Kontaktformular nehmen, aber das TMG verlangt ja leider auch die E-Mail Adresse.


----------

